# Boston Butt tips??



## floridasmoker (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi yall,

   I need some tips here for smoking up a boston butt as far as do I need to prep the meat before hand or what type of wood to smoke with?? I thought maybe blackjack oak would do the trick.  Any help would be appreciated. Thank you....

                                          Florida Smoker


----------



## Dutch (Dec 2, 2005)

Gary, Check out the Pork forum as far as prep tips go-there is a ton of stuff there.

As far as the Blackjack Oak goes, any wood from fruit or nut trees will work and since an acorn is a nut-smoke away with that Blackjack oak.  Maybe one of the log burners will stop by and give you some tips.


----------

